# Here we go again



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2020)

After taking off about 2 years from the BCO business and have just been doing plan review and inspections.  I am officially starting back up again as a municipal employee to run the building department.  February 10th is my oldest daughter's birthday and my first day back on the job.  I have been working as an inspector/plans examiner contractor in this municipality for the past year so they had 1 year to evaluate me.  I did not apply for the job when they posted it 3 months ago and they approached me.  I could not turn down the offer.


----------



## tmurray (Jan 15, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Whats Chris gonna say? "Going over to the dark side again?"

Congrats!


----------



## classicT (Jan 15, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## ICE (Jan 15, 2020)

Now you're on probation.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2020)

ICE said:


> Now you're on probation.


Yes, officially for 1 year.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Whats Chris gonna say? "Going over to the dark side again?"
> 
> Congrats!


I've been on the dark side again for about a year.  Diving deeper this time towards administration again.


----------



## steveray (Jan 15, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## inspecterbake (Jan 15, 2020)

I am doing just the opposite I will be leaving municipal as the BCO inspector on Friday and going back to the private side doing inspections on Monday after 13+ years.


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 15, 2020)

Congrats! JAR


----------



## fatboy (Jan 15, 2020)

Good Luck!


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 16, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Whats Chris gonna say?



I would say the South Florida electrical industry lost a damn fine electrician.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 16, 2020)

chris kennedy said:


> I would say the South Florida electrical industry lost a damn fine electrician.


Even though I never had two pair of boots, numbered, rotated them and wore a compression stocking on one leg?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff.

Enjoy the dark side - politics and political pressure are a bummer - for the most part, employees are decent and try to do the right thing. It is when they start becoming unhappy that BS tends to happen - including fireable offenses for employees.

Just be sure to stop and reevaluate yourself and the* entity* you are working for when warning signs start to appear in employee performance.  Otherwise, it will be a rough patch for you.


----------



## JCraver (Jan 16, 2020)

Congrats, and good luck.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 16, 2020)

Builder Bob said:


> Jeff.
> 
> Enjoy the dark side - politics and political pressure are a bummer - for the most part, employees are decent and try to do the right thing. It is when they start becoming unhappy that BS tends to happen - including fireable offenses for employees.
> 
> Just be sure to stop and reevaluate yourself and the* entity* you are working for when warning signs start to appear in employee performance.  Otherwise, it will be a rough patch for you.



Thank you.  Agree 100%.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 21, 2020)

Will you be doing inspections too?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> Will you be doing inspections too?


Yes, I plan on being a working BCO like I was last time. It is the best way to keep tabs on things plus it will get me out of the office.


----------



## e hilton (Jan 21, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Yes, I plan on being a working BCO like I was last time. It is the best way to keep tabs on things plus it will get me out of the office.


So are you going to start your own thread about things you find in the field?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2020)

e hilton said:


> So are you going to start your own thread about things you find in the field?



No but I've been posting them for years here except in separate threads.


----------

